# fig tree propagation



## cow_man00 (Jun 28, 2001)

i have looked and asked around and i can't seem to find anyone who knows how to propagate fig trees. can someone out there help?


----------



## Treeman14 (Jun 29, 2001)

What kind of fig trees are you asking about?


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jul 6, 2001)

Soft wood cuttings in later part of summer SHOULD work,with the right settup,(greenhouse,irrigation,etc.)??? I assume this is the eating kind,which are common,and you would like to make little babies from mamma????..must be some gooduns.


----------

